#ubuntu-ps 2015-07-28
<Na3iL> o/ philipballew , are u from Palestine? I wonder why this LoCo team is not very active.. 
<philipballew> philipballew, sadly no, I am just idling here.
<philipballew> Na3iL, are you from Palestine?
<Na3iL> oh okay! nope am from Tunisia, but I'm very excited to help this team to getting involved and got the approval from Council.. 
<philipballew> Na3iL, yeah, that would be cool, but there is no team here sadly.
<philipballew> If I was a rich man id go there and do it myself
<Na3iL> Unfortunately yeah, but the question who did the irc channel for Palestine LoCo team, as I see he called ashams I think he's from Egypt 
<philipballew> Na3iL, thats odd, maybe he is living in Egypt, but from Palestine?
<Na3iL> philipballew, I think it's not necessary to go there.. I already searching for some palestian pple to get involved 
<Na3iL> I think his origin from Egypt.. 
<philipballew> Na3iL, yeah, it is not. I was just saying that.
<philipballew> saying like if I was rich I would do whatever I wanted,
<Na3iL> hahaha indeed 
 * philipballew is currently stuck in California
<Na3iL> I think you're interested.. why we don't work together to gather some guys/gals
